# EPS an schauen



## ralfiklein (29. April 2007)

Moin,

ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich EPS Dateien an schauen kann. Kann sie mit Photoshop öffnen ja, dann sehe ich wie es aus sieht, aber ich weiß nicht ob sie richtig in Vektoren ist.
Mit Inscape kann ich leider EPS Dateien nicht an schauen.
Gibt es sowas ohne sich den Illustrator kaufen zu müssen, denn dann kann man das wohl vergessen um es mal eben zu machen.

Dabei gerade mal eine frage. Finde unter den Tutorials auf dieser Seite leider keine Erklärung, wie ich z.B. aus einer Bilddatei eine Vektorgrafik mache, so das die z.B. eine Druckerei verwenden kann. Müsste halt wissen was ich alles in welcher Reihenfolge an klicken müsste und wo überall ein hacken rein muss, oder keiner.
Warum ich dies so schreibe? Klar habe ich die Suche benutzt, ihr kennt Euch hier aus. Wenn ihr mir ein paar Hilfen geben könnt wäre es super.

danke


----------



## bluebaer (29. April 2007)

Kuck doch mal hier nach  
http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/eps-viewer.html
Grüsse bluebaer


----------



## CeoN (4. Mai 2007)

Eps kannst Du auch mit Irfanview anschaun.


----------



## bluebaer (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo CeoN
danke wußte ich gar nicht, verwende selbst dazu Photoshop CS
das ist hilfreich, weil Photoshop hat nicht jeder, einen EPS-Reader
auch nicht jeder, aber IrfanView fast jeder  
Grüsse bluebaer


----------



## ralfiklein (5. Mai 2007)

CeoN hat gesagt.:


> Eps kannst Du auch mit Irfanview anschaun.



Nunja, daraufklicken kann ich ja, aber der möchte ein Postscript installieren was ich zwar im Internet finde, aber nicht funktioniert.
Zudem zeigt doch auch Irfanview keine Vektoren an oder? Er Zeigts doch auch nur als Bilddatei.


----------



## CeoN (5. Mai 2007)

Hej Leute,

hatte mich mit EPS und Irfanview getäuscht, d.h. habs mit EMF verwechselt. Klappt bei mir auch nicht, auch mit dem Plugin nicht.

Aber als Alternative schlage ich jetzt: XnView vor http://www.xnview.com/xnview/de_xnview.html damit klappts ohne Probleme.
Weitere Alternative wäre noch Scribus mit Ghostview/-script.

Viel Spass,

CeoN


----------



## Medienoperator (8. Mai 2007)

Evtl. wäre es hilfreich, die EPS-Datei mittels Distiller (falls vorhanden) in eine PDF-Datei zu konvertieren. Dann lässt sich im Acrobat überprüfen, welche Elemente Vekoren oder Pixel-Daten sind.


----------



## Beppone (17. Mai 2007)

Wenn du unter Windoofs leidest (entschuldige, ich finde es beim Thema EPS passend), brauchst du Zusatzprogramme zur EPS ansicht bzw. Korrektur.

Der Klassiker überhaupt ist Ghostscript, viele Thirdparty-Programme stützen sich letztlich.
Kost nix, links für den download gibts unter http://www.ghostscript.com

Unter OSX kannst du dir das schenken, das Betriebssystem kann epse interpretieren und korrekt anzeigen (nicht nur die eingebettete Pixelvorschau..), auf Wunsch sogar als PDF speichern.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben,

Grüße!


----------

